# Color safe bleach from Kroger



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I make home made laundry soap and have very hard water, and even though I use washing soda and borax, my clothes are still getting really dingy and gray looking. To me they look dirty even though they're not. I was in Kroger the other day to buy some loss leaders, and saw the Kroger store brand color safe bleach and bought some. It contains peroxide among other ingredients. I put some cotton shirts in the sink to soak and some white undergarments, and when I put the clothes in it started to foam up. I left them soak for a couple of hours because they were pretty crummy looking. Scrubbed the underarm areas because deodorant comes off on the fabric and doesn't wash off, and so it stinks when I put on a 'clean' shirt. 

I have to say I am very pleased with the product, it has worked better than soaking and scrubbing in washing soda. I don't think I will use it all the time, maybe every few washes or something because it's about $2 for a 66 oz. bottle.


----------



## duinok (Feb 25, 2007)

I also make my own laundry soap using washing soda and borax +lye soap, but we too have very hard well water and have had this same issue. I have found that adding 1 full scoop of Biz powder (also found inthe laundry section of stores) to make soap mix in the disolving step, really helps this problem as well as eliminating sweat stains and other stains better the the original soap recipie alone. Yes, Biz is kind of expensive, but a box tends to strech out a while and prolongs the life of clothes, so it tends to be worth it for us...since I work in a paint factory and DH repairs feed trucks and with 2 active young boys we tend to get dirty around here. 
Hope this tip helps.


----------

